# Suorin air or drop



## Corné951 (20/8/18)

Hi everyone, I want to get a Suorin air or drop, so that I can drop the stinkies, but I do not know which one to get. Please can you guys give me advise or name another pod system I can look at. 
Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frans Truter (20/8/18)

Corné951 said:


> Hi everyone, I want to get a Suorin air or drop, so that I can drop the stinkies, but I do not know which one to get. Please can you guys give me advise or name another pod system I can look at.
> Thank you very much!



Ive got the Drop and it works well, the drop has a smaller battery but that seems to work well for me but go and try both at juicy joes they might tell which one will suit you


----------



## Spyro (20/8/18)

Air! And pair it with 30-50mg nicsalts


----------



## Corné951 (20/8/18)

Spyro said:


> Air! And pair it with 30-50mg nicsalts


Thanks! I was thinking the air. I like the look of it.


----------



## Spyro (20/8/18)

Corné951 said:


> Thanks! I was thinking the air. I like the look of it.



I've had mine for a month now. Still on the first pod and I absolutely love it. Use it more than any of my other mods.

If aliens stole it I would buy two more!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (20/8/18)

Spyro said:


> Air! And pair it with 30-50mg nicsalts


GOT The Air, Still smoking stinkies when boozing unfortunately but when Im not I can only manager 20Mg or 10Mg NIC salts. 30 and above is harsh and you cough a lung out LOL, so if you go with the AIR i suggest you get a bottle of 20MG NIC Salts as well just incase u can handle the 30MG NIC throat hit.


----------



## Spyro (20/8/18)

MrDeedz said:


> GOT The Air, Still smoking stinkies when boozing unfortunately but when Im not I can only manager 20Mg or 10Mg NIC salts. 30 and above is harsh and you cough a lung out LOL, so if you go with the AIR i suggest you get a bottle of 20MG NIC Salts as well just incase u can handle the 30MG NIC throat hit.



That's odd, I use 50mg with 10% koolada with little throat hit at all. Similar to say a 12mg freebase. But everyone is different!


----------



## MrDeedz (20/8/18)

Spyro said:


> I get a very mild throat hit with mine at 50mg and 5% coolada
> 
> 
> That's odd, I use 50mg with 10% koolada with little throat hit at all. Similar to say a 12mg freebase. But everyone is different!


I drip 3mG free base all day normally so yeah thats why.


----------



## Spyro (20/8/18)

MrDeedz said:


> I drip 3mG free base all day normally so yeah thats why.



Me too


----------



## Pixstar (20/8/18)

Have both, enjoy both very much.
The Drop gives me a warmer puff, probably due to the smaller hole by the mouth piece.
The Air gives me more battery life.
Love feel of the Drop in the hand, very comfortable, well built.
Air is shirt pocket and wallet friendly, but both are so easy to pocket carry.
Both pods last a long time for me (using only nic salts, usually 35mg).
Both have decent flavour.
The only downside to the Drop for me is that it "misfires" every now and then, usually from a cold start, but I can live with it.
Would definitely buy again if I lost them or they stopped working.
Also look at the Aspire Breeze 2. Great flavour and battery life is tops.


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (20/8/18)

Go for the air,good battery life,good flavor and pull of you do the airflow hack and pocket friendly


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/8/18)

Aspire breeze 2 ! Interchangeable pods and coils. I think it's the only pod system that allows you to control air flow. Plus a 1000 Mah battery!! 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (20/8/18)

+1 for the Aspire Breeze 2 with the 1 ohm coil.
I find the Breeze 2 to have no/little ramp up and the vape feels like it has some kick to it. Some pod devices have quite the ramp up and feel very underpowered in comparison. You will definitely not go wrong with the Breeze 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corné951 (21/8/18)

Cool thanks everyone! I think I will probably get the air this weekend

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## MrDeedz (22/8/18)

Corné951 said:


> Cool thanks everyone! I think I will probably get the air this weekend


Nice. some say you can get about 5 refills on one cartridge . 1 refill = 2Ml's of juice, I bought one 30ml of Nic salts juice & one cartridge and im already 20Ml's of juice down and cartridge has a few more refills. so ignore the above what I am telling u is there is a few tricks to make your cartridge go a long way which i will share.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (22/8/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Nice. some say you can get about 5 refills on one cartridge . 1 refill = 2Ml's of juice, I bought one 30ml of Nic salts juice & one cartridge and im already 20Ml's of juice down and cartridge has a few more refills. so ignore the above what I am telling u is there is a few tricks to make your cartridge go a long way which i will share.




I have been keeping my cartridge filled all the time. I've been through 5 refills (ten mills) and it still vapes like the day I bought it. 

I keep a spare pod for other juice and I cycle between the two as needed.

With the Air I only use 2ml every three days. It's unbelievable.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## MrDeedz (22/8/18)

Spyro said:


> I have been keeping my cartridge filled all the time. I've been through 5 refills (ten mills) and it still vapes like the day I bought it.
> 
> I keep a spare pod for other juice and I cycle between the two as needed.
> 
> With the Air I only use 2ml every three days. It's unbelievable.


I bought the Sourin as a novelty so i dont chain vape it, its my 3rd go to device in the day, what works is every evening I take the cartridge out, shut the air holes underneath with my thumb and pull hard into it, it pulls all the juice into the cotton. doing that regularly prevents that small coil like cotton from burning and getting dry hits.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Spyro (22/8/18)

MrDeedz said:


> I bought the Sourin as a novelty so i dont chain vape it, its my 3rd go to device in the day, what works is every evening I take the cartridge out, shut the air holes underneath with my thumb and pull hard into it, it pulls all the juice into the cotton. doing that regularly prevents that small coil like cotton from burning and getting dry hits.



Even chain vaping it I am yet to get a dry hit! Will keep your trick in mind though

Reactions: Like 1


----------

